# Honey Boo Boo's 2nd Foaling Poll



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what do we get if we win?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> what do we get if we win?


A "Congrats, you knew more than the mare did".


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> A "Congrats, you knew more than the mare did".


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

It's not one of the options, but I say 4/22 - Sorry *Dreamcatcher* some more nights little to no sleep if I am right...

That's another reason why I don't want to breed my mare (apart from the fact that I don't deem her breeding material) - I would never make it through the waiting without going insane!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> It's not one of the options, but I say 4/22 - Sorry *Dreamcatcher* some more nights little to no sleep if I am right...
> 
> That's another reason why I don't want to breed my mare (apart from the fact that I don't deem her breeding material) - I would never make it through the waiting without going insane!


She could go 4/22, heck she could go 5/22, but really she should be going any second now. I think she's just being contrary. I didn't go past 4/21 because we're supposed to have 'weather' starting tonight and through tomorrow, I HOPE that will be the ticket. JEEEEEEEESH! Day 343, but who's counting?

Oh, and Dolly is now day 340.....so will they go together?


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

I vote for Saturday afternoon, during a rain storm, both at the same time. And don't be surprised when they're done and they're laughing and high-fiving each other as you run back and forth between stalls in your sweat pants and boots soaking wet from the rain. LOL. Sorry, they say animals don't do things out of spite, but I gotta wonder sometimes! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

April 29th is the full moon!! I know lots of babies are born close to the full moon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kriva said:


> I vote for Saturday afternoon, during a rain storm, both at the same time. And don't be surprised when they're done and they're laughing and high-fiving each other as you run back and forth between stalls in your sweat pants and boots soaking wet from the rain. LOL. Sorry, they say animals don't do things out of spite, but I gotta wonder sometimes! :dance-smiley05:


Oh I KNOW they do! And mares more than anyone. You're probably right about Sat. afternoon, I'm going to be at a show from noon to probably 5ish. And it's supposed to be raining and thundering. SO!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> April 29th is the full moon!! I know lots of babies are born close to the full moon.


If either one of them holds out that long, they're gonna need a new zip code.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Tonight's THE Night*

Brought Boo in for dinner at about 7 pm, sweaty (it's cool out) and she went in and immediately let go with a flood, stanky stuff! Then cleared out her bowels and walked over to her grain. She pinned her ears when I came to the door to clean up and started talking to me. Then started to circle all the while giving me "Will you please just LEAVE?" looks. I went out of the stall to dump the bucket and when I came back, she's down with her back against the wall. I've been peeking through a small window that's right above her and she hasn't gotten up, so I left to give her a few minutes to get on with it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

She's finally gonna do it!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yayy!! Cannot wait!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Young Madam has arrived. Got some pics but they're pretty fuzzy so I'll post 'em but they aren't great.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Foal Pic*

Not great but here she is!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

OMG She finally arrived, the little cutie! And she _is_ a palomino, right?

*Need more pics!*


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes!!!!! looks like a little pally! Congrats!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Better pics*

These are better.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

What a little cutie!! So adorable - worth the awful wait


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Young Madam has arrived. Got some pics but they're pretty fuzzy so I'll post 'em but they aren't great.


and? And? arrival time was ?


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Awww welcome to the world little one! Congrats!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats!


Is that a white patch I see on her right stifle?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!! She is precious!! Keeping the two foals you have this year?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> and? And? arrival time was ?


She arrived at 1924 hrs yesterday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Congrats!!!! She is precious!! Keeping the two foals you have this year?


Nope. One is already sold (Dolly's) and I have a "I want her when she's born" on this one, but have not accepted any $$ yet. I don't like doing pre-birth sales, just in case there's a problem. I prefer to let the buyer see what they're buying before I take any cash. Just keeps things cleaner. Dolly's foal sale is to a several time repeat customer, so not as worried about that sale, this guy knows I will always do right by him.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Congrats to y'all! Pretty little princess! So glad she made it safely.


----------

